# [backup] Quelle solution fiable et simple ?

## anigel

Hello,

Tout est dans le titre. Je cherche une solution de backup comparable en terme de fonctionnalités à celle intégrée depuis Windows 7, qui, il faut bien l'avouer, est des plus performantes...

En clair le cahier des charges :

* fiable

* incrémental sur n jours

* léger, discret

* facile à déléguer à des non-informaticiens

La sauvegarde à la volée serait un plus (via inotify par exemple)

Si vous avez des idées je prends !

Merci,

----------

## Magic Banana

Deja-Dup peut-être : https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup/

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Tu as une expérience sur cet outil ? Tu en pense quoi ?

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai mis cela chez ma môman qui sauvegarde sur son disque dur externe. Je lui ai mis un lanceur (puisqu'elle ne branche pas constamment le disque dur externe). Ça roule. Et puis c'est intégré à Nautilus. Par exemple un clic droit sur un fichier et tu peux revenir à une version antérieure.

----------

## anigel

Hmmm intéressant ce retour, merci beaucoup c'est exactement le type de commentaire que je recherchais.

Je vais regarder de plus près !

Merci,

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Un regroupement de pas mal de solution http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sauvegarde.

Perso, j'utilise unison ou rdiff-backup mais j'ai adopté owncloud pour la maison avec un petit raid1 (aussi pour ma boite), très facile a mettre en place avec du softs éprouvés, facile a gérer. Maintenant j' besoin de synchroniser plusieurs machines dont pc, phone, tablet, avec des documents, des photos, des contacts, le calendrier...

Cordialement

@+

----------

